# H.265 NVENC Support



## 正义之盗贼 (Mar 4, 2017)

NVIDIA's Pascal GPU has been supporting H.265/8k.
The frames encoded by H.265, more quality than H.264, under even half stream rate.
The future belongs to H.265.

Therefore, Please make OBS great again! let it supports H.265, especially for NVENC. Thanks.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 4, 2017)

Use custom ffmpeg output, and select nvenc_hevc as encoder.


----------



## 正义之盗贼 (Mar 4, 2017)

Osiris said:


> Use custom ffmpeg output, and select nvenc_hevc as encoder.


How to achieve webcast through "custom ffmpeg"?


----------



## Osiris (Mar 4, 2017)

You can't, there are no streaming services that support h265.


----------

